# Pontiac offers to buy back 2004



## rwilson831 (Aug 23, 2004)

I just recieved a card in the mail from the dealership I bought my GTO from and they offered me $18,000 to buy back my gto. They said it was due to the high demand of 2004 GTO's. They offered to put me into a new 2008 and then at the bottom it said that even if i didn't want to buy from GM they were still interested in buying my car. Has anyone heard of this?


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Yes - it is a ploy to get you in front of a high pressure sales dude. They have offered me the same thing on a Suburban because demand is high. They must think we are REALLY stupid. arty:


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Don't know what you have in your '04, but given used prices, take the 18K and run.


----------



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

noz34me said:


> Don't know what you have in your '04, but given used prices, take the 18K and run.


NO WAY DUDE! First off...it IS ploy. Same as all the frickin warenty junk mail you get. Why would the demand for 04's be higher than 05-06 (not trying to start an ls1 vs. ls2 debate). Don't do it dude. In 5 years (given the trend of wrecks happening with young guys wrecking their goats) we will have an extreamly rare vehicle. The dealership just wants to get your car for 18k....make a profit on your new car so it can sell your old goat for 27k. You can barely find a used goat let alone a new one.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

no doubt it's a ploy, I got a similar letter for my 2005

However, my wife and I were in the goat looking for a new yukon for her and the salesman wanted my GTO. He said they are hard to find and people are always asking him about them. I told him there wasn't a car out there right now that (I can afford) is a better value than what I have. Later a saleswoman made the same comments...

I agree with foxtrot7


----------



## GasTireOil (May 26, 2007)

Well i bought my 04 IMB A4 in mint cond. for $17500 with 25k miles and could of easily resold it for $21000 which is about the avg price going in MI for gto's and it seems there is always a lot them for sale here. They are for sure going to be a rare car and i would not recommend selling one unless you are in a pinch.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

foxtrot7 said:


> NO WAY DUDE! First off...it IS ploy. Same as all the frickin warenty junk mail you get. Why would the demand for 04's be higher than 05-06 (not trying to start an ls1 vs. ls2 debate). Don't do it dude. In 5 years (given the trend of wrecks happening with young guys wrecking their goats) we will have an extreamly rare vehicle. The dealership just wants to get your car for 18k....make a profit on your new car so it can sell your old goat for 27k. You can barely find a used goat let alone a new one.


Yep, BS from the Devil:agree


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

bg2m8o said:


> Yes - it is a ploy to get you in front of a high pressure sales dude. They have offered me the same thing on a Suburban because demand is high. They must think we are REALLY stupid. arty:


:agree and an old one at that!!


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

Ninjured said:


> no doubt it's a ploy, I got a similar letter for my 2005
> 
> However, my wife and I were in the goat looking for a new yukon for her and the salesman wanted my GTO. He said they are hard to find and people are always asking him about them. I told him there wasn't a car out there right now that (I can afford) is a better value than what I have. Later a saleswoman made the same comments...
> 
> I agree with foxtrot7


I keep reading in all these car mags that the GTO was a failure with the public and how sales were so poor. I guess they forgot to tell the public that. I use to get the buy back notice from Nissan on my 2003 350Z because is was Red and not many were made. Keep the Goat.:cheers


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

foxtrot7 said:


> NO WAY DUDE! First off...it IS ploy. Same as all the frickin warenty junk mail you get. Why would the demand for 04's be higher than 05-06 (not trying to start an ls1 vs. ls2 debate). Don't do it dude. In 5 years (given the trend of wrecks happening with young guys wrecking their goats) we will have an extreamly rare vehicle. The dealership just wants to get your car for 18k....make a profit on your new car so it can sell your old goat for 27k. You can barely find a used goat let alone a new one.


I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt and take this entire post as a "tongue in cheek" comment. I know you can't be serious about the 5 year comment.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

noz34me said:


> I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt and take this entire post as a "tongue in cheek" comment. I know you can't be serious about the 5 year comment.


He has full SAP.........


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

bg2m8o said:


> He has full SAP.........


:lol: 

His comment about dealerships buying a used GTO for 18K so they can sell it at 27K tells me (if he's serious) that his thoughts in this arena have no basis in reality.

People are buying the '06's brand new for that much. 

It also amazes me that people believe that a vehicle which had abysmal new car sales will suddenly be worth a fortune in a few years. 

Don't get me wrong, I really like my GTO, but I'm realistic on what it is, and what it will be worth in the future. If you've got one, enjoy it, but don't delude yourself into thinking it's an investment.


----------



## tanktronic (Jul 7, 2006)

*optimism*

Amen to that. I appreciate the optimism some people have about the GTO, but why would anyone pay anything near $27k for a used car when a new model has been wasting away on a dealer lot for over a year now? 

My lease will end in early '09, with an option to purchase for $16k. I don't think I'll be able to break even buying it then, much less make money.

Checking autotrader.com in my area [Detroit], there is an '04 with only 16k miles on it at a dealer, asking $16,995. If you can get $18,000 for yours, I would take it.

If you don't want to leave the GTO, just take the money and buy a brand new '06 for $7,000 more.


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

This car will is not any different than any other cult car, (3000GTvr4 etc...) it won't be worth anything more than a normal used car until well after it is considered a classic. 18k is a very fair price for a dealership to give to you assuming you have a completley normal 04 goat. If there are enough things wrong with your GTO to make you consider trading it in down the road, you could take the offer now and get a new one while the gettin is good. If you are happy with your car as it is, don't waste your time selling and buying. Enjoy yourself either way. arty:


----------



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

I am not saying in 5 years they will be worth alot...I am saying in five years the majority of them will be totaled or driven into the ground and not taken care of. BUT 20 years from now they will be worth alot. How much does a 1st gen goat go for? Or how bout a 69 or 70 chevelle. I am not saying purchasing any car as an investment is a wise move. I am saying if you get rid of it now you will be kicking yourself later you cant pick one up later in good condition without paying FARRRRR MORE than what the dealership gave you. My first car was a 79 camaro. 

I still kick myself everytime for trading it in on a 92 grand am. My 06 goat has FAR more power and is more fun to drive but that 79 camaro will always hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*dealer*



rwilson831 said:


> I just recieved a card in the mail from the dealership I bought my GTO from and they offered me $18,000 to buy back my gto. They said it was due to the high demand of 2004 GTO's. They offered to put me into a new 2008 and then at the bottom it said that even if i didn't want to buy from GM they were still interested in buying my car. Has anyone heard of this?




I received the same thing about a week ago. They just are trying to get you to make another purchase. They did offer me a generous amount because my car is 1 of only 35 made in 2005, But NO SALE


----------

